# After a few years out, 45 gallon mbuna tank is up and running again!



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

After a couple of years of shutting down the tank. I finally set it back up a few months ago. And yes, tank was fully cycled before I added my mbuna cichlids in. I’ve always loved mbunas. Actually, I have yet to set up any other tank besides african mbuna tank. Here are some pictures. Hopefully they work.

I think I have room for more yellow labs or demasoni and maybe a ob peacock of some type. What do you guys think?

PS: sorry about the dirty glass and back ground. I will be painting the back glass black at some point


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Looks good 👍👍


----------

